# Transmitter and Receiver



## rantones (May 8, 2016)

Hi,

Please help.

I am currently using Train Engineer Art 5471 receiver and Art 5473 transmitter. I wanted to buy this Crest 55492 Aristo-Craft 492 On Board Receiver & Transmitter-75MHZ. Would this two item be compatible? Thank you.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry but the 5471 is in the catalog as:

CRE-55471 Receiver Specifications:
*Frequency 27MHz* FM-PCM
Output current 10A/Max with Fan
Input range 14V to 24V DC (Power supply not included)

By comparison:

*75 MHz MODELS!
CRE-55491 Mini Onboard Receiver 75 MHz
CRE-55492 Onboard RX plus TX 75 MHz
CRE-55003 Train Engineer Transmitter 75 MHz
CRE-55074 75 MHz Accessory And Switch Control
CRE-55075 75 MHz Switch Control (Controls 5 Switches)*


Newer Aristo electronics were up to 2.4 GHz

Jerry


----------

